
Show HN: The courses that 50 successful devs without CS degrees did - Pete-Codes
https://www.nocsdegree.com/learn/
======
Pete-Codes
A lot of these courses are either free or very affordable. It's great that the
barrier to good careers in tech are crashing down!

